# Update on prince's x-rays



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Ok so if you read my last thread you would know that today was the day we had to take Prince to the vets to be put under anaesthetic while he had x-rays on his legs. My heart broke when we had to leave him there  Anyway about 5 hours later we got the call to go and collect him. my little baby was so drowsy, the vet showed us the x-rays and said they didn't look too good. Not only is there a lot of roughness on his knee cap and socket but the bottom part of his leg is not straight either. His hips are OK but not the best, due to his legs not being straight; surgery would be even more complicated then first thought. The vet is sending the x-rays over to a specialist and we should get a call towards the end of the week with advice on what to do (whether have surgery or just manage it) My little Prince is only 9 months old, he shouldn't have to be going though such a complicated surgery. I am swaying more towards managing his LP with supplements. The vet has advised us not to breed him due to his poor bone structure, i strongly agree with this as I wouldn't like his offsprings to suffer with this too as there is a high possibility it would be passed on. 

I feel so many different emotions on the situation. Firstly I feel so sorry for my poor little doggy, and I also feel anger towards the breeder I bought Prince off as it has more then likely been passed down & knowing she breeds a lot makes me feel even more angry!! 

I'm really unsure what to do, again. I don't want to put him through surgery if he will end up with arthritis either way.

Just a quick note; even though I am angry with the breeder, I WOULD NOT change Prince for the world.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh bless him,so young to be going through this must be heartbreaking for you.He's so lucky to have such a caring owner like you


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor baby! I am sorry you both have to go through that. Keep us posted on what the specialist says.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I feel so bad for him, he's still just a baby. I shall post an update when the specialist gets back to me  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping yall in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I really hope he can live with this ! Like my boy  aiiii aiii aii, there is always something


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Aw..what a shame. I hope you can find something that helps him. Prince looks so like my Mr Chi in that pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I am going to go to my local supplement store tomorrow and see what they have to offer.  will keep updated on what I find.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes do that...good luck  xoxo


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww he looks so cute laying there, he is an angel. That is so young to have these problems. If it were me, with him so young I would go for the fix it, but then there is the thing of having to pay for such a surgery. I feel for you, hope all turns out well.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry you didn't get better news for your boy. 
As far as the being angry with the breeder, that's understandable. However, unlike with large breed dogs, it is not usual to do x-rays of the hips and patellas in Chihuahuas. So parents that may have malformed joints may be bred simply because they don't exhibit any symptoms. I had Labradors who I thought were fine. They jumped and ran without any limping or pain. But on x-ray they were found to have orthopedic problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I understand that there's a possibility that she didn't know about the condition when she breed them, but due to her still breeding them I'm going to email her and make her aware that the offsprings of the dogs she breeding have medical conditions.

As for the cost of the surgery, thankfully I have the best pet insurance cover possible, and I've been told anything over £400 the vet will claim straight from the insurer. My boyfriends going down the path of 'have the surgery while he's young'


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Breeders like that should be told..and some don't even care even if their told  sadly


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

It's just not fair on the offsprings  Some breeders are only in it for the money, but hopefully if she's a decent breeder then she will reconsider breeding!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would send her the reports of the vet and the specialist. Patella problems are mainly inherited. She needs to know what she is passing down.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Well my boyfriend's going to email her when he gets home from work, i'll end up sending a really horrible email otherwise lol. I don't actually have the reports so will just explain everything that the vet has told us, it's not fair on the offsprings and it's not fair on the people who are buying the pups expecting them to be healthy. (because if they didn't have pet insurance it will cost a fortune for problems like this) 

Like i've stated several times because i don't want people getting the wrong idea (with my anger towards the breeder). I do not regret getting Prince one bit, he's my world, whether he has poorly legs or not. If anything i'm angry he has to go through this because the breeder seems like she is more intrested in the money, then the health of the chi's she sells!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree the breeder should be informed. Hopefully they take it seriously and remove the parents from their breeding program. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Contacted the breeder night before last and she hasn't bothered to reply to me, I'm guessing she just isn't interested in what's being passed on, so frustrated


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh you poor thing, I'm so sorry you're going through this and I hope the news is better when you see the specialist. Could you contact the breeder to see if they have any information on Princes condition? xx


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I have contacted the breeder but she hasn't replied leading me to think she just isn't bothered. Vet has spoken to the specialist and thinks surgery would be the best option  going to meet with the specialist to find out more info, don't want my little baby going through such a big op  

Btw lily is so cute  x


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh dear, I'd be heartbroken if this was happening to Lily. My thoughts are with you, keep us posted.

P.s Prince is adorable too xx


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Will keep update once I've met with the specialist  
Yes it is heartbreaking, I feel so sorry for Prince, my poor baby


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

Please give him lots of cuddle from all of us xx


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Definitely will do, thank you  xx


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Prince has got his appt with the specialist - Monday 21st October


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Just an update, Prince is in the animal hospital and is having surgery on his left leg tomorrow morning


----------

